# Santa Cruz Blur LT2=> wer hat eins???



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

habe seit langem Interesse an einem Santa Cruz Blur LT2 (Alu)
Leider ist ein solches Bike nirgens zu finden, nur bestellen.

*Wer hat eins, oder kennt jemanden??*

Ich hätte gerne das eine oder andere Rahmenmaß, welches nicht auf der Homepage steht.

Der Deutschlandimporteur ist auch keine Hilfe, leider

Vorab besten Dank!


----------



## Downhoehl (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab zwar keines, aber ich glaub du bist hier im falschen Teil des Forums


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß.
ist ein versuch weil die beiden marken sich doch ähnlich sind
wo sonst fragen?


----------



## Downhoehl (4. Dezember 2009)

Welches Rahmenmaß suchst du den?

Ansonsten versuch es mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=154

oder hier:

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## haha (4. Dezember 2009)

größe L steht bei meinem kollegen in landshut. 
shocktherapy sollte normalerweise aber schon weiterhelfen können..


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2009)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Welches Rahmenmaß suchst du den?
> 
> Ansonsten versuch es mal hier:
> 
> ...



Größe M


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2009)

haha schrieb:


> größe L steht bei meinem kollegen in landshut.
> shocktherapy sollte normalerweise aber schon weiterhelfen können..



Shocktherapy hilft nicht weiter.
Seit Sommer kein Bike auf Lager.
Würde extra hinfahren.

Immer wieder: nächste Woche erwarten wir eine Lieferung"

Auf der Eurobike hatte man auch nur einen L Rahmen


----------



## haha (5. Dezember 2009)

ich würde an deiner stelle eh schauen, dass du ein altes bekommst. das neue ist ultrahässlich..


----------

